
Seesmic Desktop: Every Marketer Should Use It - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2009/04/26/seesmic-desktop-every-marketer-should-use-it/
======
bjoernw
Was this post written by someone marketing seesmic desktop? Tweetdeck is still
ahead and in my opinion much much cleaner. Tried both of them and am
definitely sticking with tweetdeck. I am however looking forward to any kinds
of updates to seesmic desktop and will give it another try.

